# The 23 Titles of Jesus in the Book of Revelation



## Ed Walsh (Oct 31, 2021)

*The 23 Titles of Jesus in Revelation**Title**Reference*Jesus Christ Faithful WitnessRevelation 1:5First Begotten of the deadRevelation 1:5Prince of the Kings of the Earth, Alpha, and OmegaRevelation 1:5,8First and LastRevelation 1:8-13; 1:8,77,73; 1:13; 1:73,78Son of ManRevelation 2:1He that liveth and was dead, He that holdeth the seven starsRevelation 2:1He who walketh midst the golden candlesticksRevelation 2:18Son of GodRevelation 2:23He which searches the reins and hearts, He that hath the seven starsRevelation 3:1He that is holy and trueRevelation 3:7He that hath the key of DavidRevelation 3:7He that shutteth and no man openeth, The AmenRevelation 3:7The faithful and true WitnessRevelation 3:14The Beginning of the Creation of God LordRevelation 3:14Lion of the tribe of Judah, The Root of DavidRevelation 3:14A Lamb as it had been slain, The LambRevelation 4:11Lord of LordsRevelation 5:5, 9King of KingsRevelation 5:5, 9; 5:6-7 5:8-9Faithful and trueRevelation 17:14; 17:14; 19:13-16; 19:11The Word of GodRevelation 19:11Rider of the white horse ChristRevelation 20:4The Lord God of the holy prophets, The Alpha and the Omega_, _Beginning and the EndRevelation 22:6 22:13The bright and morning StarRevelation 22:15

Note: I OCR'd this from an image. I have since noticed that some of the references are wrong, or only partially right. Some of Jesus' titles are missing.
I'll try to fix it up as I have time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

